# Leather Shoes With No Socks ?



## alcon (Apr 15, 2005)

I've often wondered why individuals sometimes wear leather shoes without socks . When I've tried this, my feet seem to sweat and stick to the leather making me feel uncomfortable. Then, I get concerned about foot odor-ugh. For those of you who sometimes don't wear socks with leather shoes, why? Are you more comfortable without socks or is it part of belonging to a special Trad group?


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Some might do it as an attempt to meet some ideal.

I do it because for me it is more comfortable (I've pretty much abandoned socks in anything less formal than a suit). One does notice one's sweat more readily, but I find that my feet don't overheat like they do in socks. I haven't had a problem with foot odor either. Shoe rotation + shoe trees seems to prevent such issues (at least for me, but I've never had a problem with foot odor).


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

I put some anti-fungal powder in the shoe after wearing and tilt/bang the shoe to distribute it all over. Before wearing again, I dump out any excess powder.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Here's a bit of apostasy from me: I never wear shoes without socks. Although I like the look, I find it very uncomfortable.


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

I sometimes go sockless on a loafer and that's just because of easy of use/laziness. My train of thought is, I don't have socks on, I want to go outside for some reason, if I am going to wear loafers than it makes no difference if I wear socks so I'll just go as I am.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I've worked my entire adult life to get out from under the oppressive thumb of "Big Sock." To me it's more comfortable to go sockless in leather shoes than sneakers which, themselves, are very nearly socks to begin with.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I've worn boat shoes without socks during the summer for many years, but only in the most casual of situations. I put Odor Eaters in the shoes and change them regularly.

Cruiser


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Coleman said:


> I've pretty much abandoned socks in anything less formal than a suit.


Really? You go commando in everything but a suit, year round? I admire this dedication to cause. I'm somewhat the opposite. I wear many pairs of socks at the same time. Makes the feet look rich and majestic. I like rich-looking feet.


----------



## Caesars0331 (Jun 23, 2009)

Sockless in the summer in loafers, bucks and boat shoes. Socks in the winter. Not much thought put into it......


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree with this. I don't sweat that much either. I'm actually wearing suede dirty bucks sockless in the office right now. if you're worried about the odor, check out these socks 
https://moccsocks.myshopify.com/

I haven't tried them personally but have been suggested to since I get made fund of at the office when I don't wear socks.



Coleman said:


> Some might do it as an attempt to meet some ideal.
> 
> I do it because for me it is more comfortable (I've pretty much abandoned socks in anything less formal than a suit). One does notice one's sweat more readily, but I find that my feet don't overheat like they do in socks. I haven't had a problem with foot odor either. Shoe rotation + shoe trees seems to prevent such issues (at least for me, but I've never had a problem with foot odor).


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll go sockless with loafers and mocs. During the week I typically wear khakis so its socks and some sort of dress shoes. But on boat shoe day its nude feet


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I go sockless regularly. The only lined shoes I've worn sockless are my Darltons and they're quite comfortable. (I wear unlined shoes barefoot all the time, obviously)


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

dwebber18 said:


> I'll go sockless with loafers and mocs. During the week I typically wear khakis so its socks and some sort of dress shoes. But on boat shoe day its nude feet


Ditto. Unlined boat shoes mostly on weekends or nights. I've done it for years and find it quite comfortable. I also suppose it is a psychological thing. My bare feet signal to my mind that I have no serious business to attend to...so maybe it is freedom!


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Sir Cingle said:


> Here's a bit of apostasy from me: I never wear shoes without socks. Although I like the look, I find it very uncomfortable.


I mostly agree with this, except I don't even like the look.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

tdecast said:


> I agree with this. I don't sweat that much either. I'm actually wearing suede dirty bucks sockless in the office right now. if you're worried about the odor, check out these socks
> https://moccsocks.myshopify.com/
> 
> I haven't tried them personally but have been suggested to since I get made fund of at the office when I don't wear socks.


I, too, wear my dirty bucks almost exclusively sockless.


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I generally always wear socks...even with boat shoeseek. Though there are exceptions, such as this very moment, when I sit typing at this blasted keyboard at 0413 hours...in an otherwise sleeping and silent house!


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

I used to guy sockless all the time, especially with BB unlined LHS. But I have stopped, because it seemed to beat up my feet too much.


----------



## alcon (Apr 15, 2005)

Does it make any difference what your destination is (dinner, church, cocktails, etc) when you're trying to determine sock or sockless?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Sockless only in boat shoes here...


----------



## sonny (May 21, 2010)

Does anyone here shave their ankles before going without socks?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

sonny said:


> Does anyone here shave their ankles before going without socks?


Aw geez. Please say you didn't really ask that, or worse, do it.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Though there are exceptions, such as this very moment, when I sit typing at this blasted keyboard at 0413 hours...in an otherwise sleeping and silent house!


There must be a back story as to why a retired grandfather is sitting in front of a keyboard at 0413 hours. Don't misunderstand, I too have seen 0413 hours many times, but never sitting in front of a keyboard. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

sonny said:


> Does anyone here shave their ankles before going without socks?


Whhaaa???


----------



## sonny (May 21, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> Aw geez. Please say you didn't really ask that, or worse, do it.


I'm considering giving this look a go but I'm hesitant because of my hairy legs. I never go out in shorts either!


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

sonny said:


> I'm considering giving this look a go but I'm hesitant because of my hairy legs. I never go out in shorts either!


Edit: On second thought, I already regret my earlier question..... So, just shave those legs!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

sonny said:


> I'm considering giving this look a go but I'm hesitant because of my hairy legs. I never go out in shorts either!


Then could I kindly suggest maybe just not wearing shorts altogether, as I've chosen, tho not because of excess leg hair but because of The Monkees tattoos I had needled into them during the period when I was really, really into The Monkees.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Would you guys ever go sockless with gunboats? Usually I choose pennies but Ive got Imperials on today (with jeans, a pink OCBD, grey socks, and a blue/grey glenplaid silk jacket).


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

I have worn longwings with no socks. I think it looks cool.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Coleman said:


> Some might do it as an attempt to meet some ideal.
> 
> I do it because for me it is more comfortable (I've pretty much abandoned socks in anything less formal than a suit). One does notice one's sweat more readily, but I find that my feet don't overheat like they do in socks. I haven't had a problem with foot odor either. Shoe rotation + shoe trees seems to prevent such issues (at least for me, but I've never had a problem with foot odor).


Same here. I quit wearing socks when I was 12 and now only wear them if I am wearing boots or dress shoes. It's just more comfortable to me and to me it looks better.


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

Joe Beamish said:


> Would you guys ever go sockless with gunboats? Usually I choose pennies but Ive got Imperials on today (with jeans, a pink OCBD, grey socks, and a blue/grey glenplaid silk jacket).


Well, theyre not gunboats, but I'm wearing a pair of beater suede wingtips with linen shorts, an untucked blue ocbd that has shrunk in the sleeves (they're rolled up, so nobody's the wiser), and no socks. Mostly because I was too lazy to go and fetch socks before I went over to the neighbor's.

These are really the only shoes I will wear sockless other than boat shoes though, just because theyre already beat up so I don't have to worry about the possibility of odor.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Joe Beamish said:


> Would you guys ever go sockless with gunboats? Usually I choose pennies but Ive got Imperials on today (with jeans, a pink OCBD, grey socks, and a blue/grey glenplaid silk jacket).


i would not! yes for boat shoes and lhs


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Sounds right to me


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> Then could I kindly suggest maybe just not wearing shorts altogether, as I've chosen, tho not because of excess leg hair but because of The Monkees tattoos I had needled into them during the period when I was really, really into The Monkees.


At least it wasn't the Partridge Family.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

sonny said:


> Does anyone here shave their ankles before going without socks?


One more for my list:

1- I don't wear tassels
2- I don't wear sock garters
3- I don't shave anything except my face (and even then, not always)

Andy B.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

andy b. said:


> One more for my list:
> 
> 1- I don't wear tassels
> 2- I don't wear sock garters
> ...


Great List.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I don't wear socks with any kind of moccasin shoe or unlined loafer. Leather never seems to get any stink. I always wear white footie socks with tennis shoes except at the beach. 

I always wear socks with oxford shoes, even with bucks. I just don't like the look sockless.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Same as AP, pretty much. I even sometimes wear those loafer socks Reptilicus alluded to in his vague picture without commentary.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> There must be a back story as to why a retired grandfather is sitting in front of a keyboard at 0413 hours. Don't misunderstand, I too have seen 0413 hours many times, but never sitting in front of a keyboard. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Actually, the post was intended to be relevant to the thread but, at that early hour, I forgot to add that I was sitting there wearing my Aurland camp mocs (remember, the mother of all Weejuns!), without socks. As to why I was up at that hour, I sometimes revisit past experiences in my dreams and it occasionally disturbs me.  So rather than go back to sleep, I get up. In any event, thanks for asking!


----------



## MrAmbrose (Apr 11, 2010)

Wearing seersucker shorts and unlined loafers sans socks currently.


----------



## alcon (Apr 15, 2005)

Does where you are going determine if you wear socks or not? For example, do you wear socks to church or out to dinner or does it always depend on the shoes you wear?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

alcon said:


> Does where you are going determine if you wear socks or not? For example, do you wear socks to church or out to dinner or does it always depend on the shoes you wear?


If what I'm wearing is suitable for shoes and no socks, then any place I am willing to go wearing that outfit I'll go, socks or not. I've been to dinner and church sockless many times. I'll add, I wouldn't base any decision regarding the propriety of what you wear on anything I'd wear. 

Andy B.


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

AldenPyle said:


> I don't wear socks with any kind of moccasin shoe or unlined loafer. Leather never seems to get any stink. I always wear white footie socks with tennis shoes except at the beach.
> 
> I always wear socks with oxford shoes, even with bucks. I just don't like the look sockless.


I am with you. I had never considered wearing bucks without socks. Maybe I'll try it, although I suspect it will be a bit uncomfortable compared with penny loafers, mocs and boat shoes.

Considering that I prefer shoes to sneakers, it feels that when I am wearing shorts, sockless is the way to go.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Sockless only in boat shoes here...


x2. I just can't in loafers or anything else. I wear socks with sneakers too.


----------



## nick.mccann (May 3, 2009)

I go sockless when I wear shorts. If I wear pants or jeans I always wear socks.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

I tried to go sockless after reading this thread. 
I will stick with socks. I love them and I will never leave home without.


----------



## Jesse M (Jul 3, 2009)

I go sockless with boat shoes, but I'm not sold on it with lhs.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

I've been a mostly wearing-socks kind of guy since I can't remember, but I've been sockless in my canvas sperrys--boats and cvos--and my bean blucher mocs since April. It seems right despite the goo and stank. 

An aside: it kills me to remember, but I sold a beautiful pair of Alan McAfee pennies on ebay this winter that would have fit me just fine sockless for $35!....and they only went about 30 miles up the road to Hilton Head.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

Some spray-on foot deodorant and occasional use of shoe trees does the trick with boat shoes.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Apart from wearing socks with suits and running/athletic shoes, I almost always am sockless during the summer months. Unlined LHS are perfect for going sockless, as are boat shoes, camp mocs, canoe mocs, bluchers, Sperry CVOs, etc. I could not imagine wearing socks with boat shoes or canoe mocs and shorts.


----------



## damon54 (Dec 12, 2007)

I go sockless in dress shoes constantly. It feels so much better in the Texas heat to have air ciculating from ankle to calf.
I could careless about it appearing proper. Comfort rules!


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I refuse to wear my Sperrys barefoot...it would ruin the shoe with my disgusting manly feet


----------

